# favorite fa songs!



## anybodys (Jul 7, 2009)

hey guys, i'm sure this has been covered before but i didn't see anything explicitly addressing this in the fa/ffa forum so... what are your favorite fa songs? 
one of mine, definitely, is "mass appeal" by the hub city stompers. in concert they start out by shouting "B-B-W! B-B-W!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TejpCrql8F4


----------



## JaytheFA (Aug 6, 2009)

QTPIEBBWMODEL POSTED THIS SONG BY THE MUSCLEMEN PROD.
I THINK ITS ONE OF THE HOTTEST BIG GIRL JAMS IVE HEARD!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMV4Lml3w-Y&feature=channel_page


----------



## RockinFFA (Aug 7, 2009)

I like Nofx's song That's Why I Love Her. It's really FA-like. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdjtluVnP7Q :happy:


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 8, 2009)

the Pixies, "Gigantic"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK0CJqMK6f0

I know the song is technically about the guy's package, but... certain events in my life mean this will always be an FA song in my mind. *nostalgia*


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not my fav, but I just listened to a song called "Fat Chicks" on mp3.com.au
http://www.mp3.com.au/Track.asp?id=128908


----------



## OH FA (Sep 18, 2009)

Are we forgetting the classics, Queen's "Fat Bottom Girls" and Sir Mix-a-lot's "Baby Got Back".


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 18, 2009)

OH FA said:


> Are we forgetting the classics, Queen's "Fat Bottom Girls" and Sir Mix-a-lot's "Baby Got Back".



I always thought those songs were aimed girls who had bodies like Jennifer Lopez and beyonce, especially "baby got back" as he says "when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face".


----------



## OH FA (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess you could make that point; but if you take our little nickname "Fat Admirer", it kinda encompasses quite a lot doesn't it?


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 18, 2009)

lol very good point, I have been enlightened once again am learning heaps on Dims.


----------



## Emma (Sep 18, 2009)

Gotta stick 'whole lotta rosie' in there


----------



## Tad (Sep 18, 2009)

Some songs are open to interpretation, and those can be my favorite FA songs! The one that jumps to mind is AC/DC's "Shook me All Night Long." What I pictured for those 'American thighs' may not have been what most guys pictured.....

Read these lyrics, and tell me they don't fit wonderfully for a BBW?



> She was a fast machine
> She kept her motor clean
> She was the best damn woman I had ever seen
> She had the sightless eyes
> ...


----------



## roddles (Sep 19, 2009)

HELLA MOTHA FUCKIN YEAYA! ^^^^^^^^^^^^

:eat2:


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 19, 2009)

Tad said:


> Some songs are open to interpretation, and those can be my favorite FA songs! The one that jumps to mind is AC/DC's "Shook me All Night Long." What I pictured for those 'American thighs' may not have been what most guys pictured.....
> 
> Read these lyrics, and tell me they don't fit wonderfully for a BBW?



lol they sure do fit, will be listening to song lyrics from an "FAs" point of view from now on. thanks heaps guys.


----------



## pickleman357 (Sep 19, 2009)

Big bottom by spinal tap of course

Also availble on Rock Band!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a3Kxbbwy2g


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't believe I found this. The song is 'Two Ton Tessie' sung by Bobby Pedrick, and was co-written by Gene Pitney and Aaron Schroeder. I was actually looking up the version done by the Banana Splits in 1968 and this original 1962 version came up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxCvRcYFD_8

RV :eat1:


----------



## jay kratos (Sep 21, 2009)

Baby got back - sir mixalot


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 24, 2009)

This is the Nastiest Jam


----------



## biggirlsrock (Sep 24, 2009)

From "Revenge," one of my favorite KISS songs "Spit." Lyrics below...

I got no manners and I'm not too clean 
But I know what I like, if you know what I mean 
What'll people say? Well mister cantcha see 
It don't mean spit to me 
Hot damn, Lord above, I want a lotta woman with a lotta love 
Well, thin is in, but it's plain to see, it don't mean spit to me 

I need: big hips, sweet lips, make a man outta me 
The bigger the cushion, the better the pushin' - most definitely 

(I need a whole lotta woman) To keep me satisfied 
(I need a whole lotta woman) Baby, for ride after ride after ride 
(I need a whole lotta woman) Yeah, 'cause what you are is what you eat 
And I need something sweet 

Lock the windows, close the doors, then she get down on all fours 
Let the neighbors talk, but can't you see, it don't mean spit to me 

No! Oh yeah! 

(I need a whole lotta woman) Yes I do, to keep me satisfied 
(I need a whole lotta woman) 
Yeah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah, for ride after ride after ride 
(I need a whole lotta woman) 
I'm tellin' you, 'cause what you are is what you eat 
And I need something sweet (I want somethin') 

(Instrumental break) 

never did, never will 

(I need a whole lotta woman) Yeah, 'cause meatless girls don't satisfy me 
(I need a whole lotta woman) Mama mama, for ride after ride after ride 
(I need a whole lotta woman) Yeah, that's right, what you are is who you eat 
And I need something 

(I need a whole lotta woman) Oh, I need a whole lotta woman 
(I need a whole lotta woman) take it Bruce 
(I need a whole lotta woman) Yeah yeah, oh oh oh


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm gonna give props to my buddy AJ (aka CC Banana) for this one, but there's a song by a band called The Compulsions called "Big, Fat Sexy Mama" that is a killer.

Here's a clip of them performing it live, although the sudio version is much better:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRS-R6ZjStA

They are on MySpace, and you can hear the studio version there.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 6, 2009)

just saw this song on BET today and loved it. found the youtube link for ya. Mo'nique looks fantastic in this! 

Sista Big Bones by Anthony Hamilton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSOxfHfNhQ


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 9, 2009)

*Louis Prima - The Bigger The Figure*

(thanks for the hook-up a while back, Ginny!)


----------



## Afro Man (Oct 22, 2009)

"I like em' fat like that" by Louis Jordan (that's were I got that little quote at the bottom) also "Baby Phat" by De La Soul.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Oct 23, 2009)

My Favorite is a parody song, but it still is my favorite FA Song.
"I Want a Fat Babe" - _Snacktreat Boys_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N66BdKF442g

My 2nd Favorite is from Madagascar 2
"Big and Chunky" - _Motto Motto_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy0SrWpfFmA

3rd Favorite is from Across The Universe : The Movie
"I want you (She's So Heavy) - _The Beatles_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbWbstPmBQc

I know the 3rd isn't meant to directly reference BBW's, but hey, I like the application my sick mind can have...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2009)

Clonenumber47 said:


> 3rd Favorite is from Across The Universe : The Movie
> "I want you (She's So Heavy) - _The Beatles_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbWbstPmBQc
> 
> I know the 3rd isn't meant to directly reference BBW's, but hey, I like the application my sick mind can have...



I agree with you. I mean, seriously... _I want you (she's so heavy)_, it's sound very FA-ish.


----------



## robovski (Oct 23, 2009)

Afro Man said:


> "I like em' fat like that" by Louis Jordan (that's were I got that little quote at the bottom) also "Baby Phat" by De La Soul.



Louis has a few good songs actually. But then I like his stuff generally, so I've gone looking.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 23, 2009)

RockinFFA said:


> I like Nofx's song That's Why I Love Her. It's really FA-like. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdjtluVnP7Q :happy:


See, i always thought "Hotdog in the hallway" was a pro fat song until i thought about the lyrics. Firstly the expression "Its like throwing a hotdog up a hallway" is talking about fucking a woman with a big vagina... He talks again about this saying "Its like feeding a tic-tac to a whale"
I'm not sure if i was a fat woman i would like to be described as a "Mobile water bed" or a "Human sleeping bag" either..
Then live they say "This song is about the singer *I thought he said 'garbage'*... cause shes a big fat cow"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOAUly3E4cE
Not fat positive at all.. which really disapointed me.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh! I just recently watched the film "Pillow talk" and this song "Roly Poly" came on.. i was like.. wow an Fa song!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DVStlC-9Hc


----------



## jakub (Oct 23, 2009)

To be honest - I never heard any good song about fat acceptance or fat girls, most of them are childish, with plain primitive music and stupid lyrics.

In this one music is quite good but lyrics...OMG...(song is related to fat cat Garfield).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m80CK4WmBU0


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 24, 2009)

I like the classic "Fat Bottomed Girls" by Queen. I would like to make a music video to this song with some of the models from here. Who's up for that?


----------



## andyk (Oct 24, 2009)

What about "Perfect 10" by the Beautiful South? I've always thought that was a great FA song. "She could be sweet 16 busting out at the seams/Still love in the first degree.." "And if it's XXL then what the hell/ Every penny don't fit the slot"... We love our loves in dfferent sizes... Hell, I could quote the whole song, but it sums it all up for me.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am no rap/hip-hop fan. Far from it. But this song is good. It's in Norwegian, but basically the guy raps about prefering curvier and fuller women, than the slim model-type girls everyone's checking out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_4H--nbXjg


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 26, 2009)

The the only thing that would have made it perfect would have been if the female role in the video had been fat instead of stuffing a pillow up her shirt but a cute video all the same.
http://www.funnyjunk.com/youtube/4094/Baby+Got+Fat/
Rollhandler


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 5, 2009)

I always thought the song 'Knockers' by 'The Darkness' was about a bbw and a FA... :happy:


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 5, 2009)

I know a couple.

Every Girl - Lil' Wayne (I effin' love this song)

Big Girls - Bow Wow

This song has the same beat and music as the Bow Wow song, but just watch the video. It's great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-UDkDHXl7g


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 21, 2009)

I checked through the thread and was surprised that no one had posted Mika-Big girls...(unless i missed the post)


http://www.mp3lyrics.org/m/mika/big-girl-you-are-beautiful/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szUsGwuuhAk


----------



## speakeasy (Nov 24, 2009)

The Smiths - "Some Girls are Bigger Than Others"


----------



## chubbysexy07 (Nov 25, 2009)

speakeasy said:


> The Smiths - "Some Girls are Bigger Than Others"


I love that one, 
being a huge smiths and Morrissey fan, 

from the ice age, 
to the dull age, 
there is but one consern,
I have just discovered,
some girls are bigger than others....


----------



## chubbysexy07 (Nov 25, 2009)

Is my personal fav and also in my signature at the bottom.

YOU'RE THE ONE FOR ME FATTY- BY MORRISSEY

best song and best video!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFDzQD-LR80


I dare you to tell me I'm wrong!!!

Because deep down you'll know I'm write lol


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 26, 2009)

jay kratos said:


> Baby got back - sir mixalot



And don't forget the parody that Jamie Foxx did years ago called "Baby Got Snacks"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYEixMboQK0

The girls on this video are pretty fine.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 26, 2009)

haha some of these are just _awful_

As far as the good one's go, Queen's FBG is an obvious choice I guess


----------



## speakeasy (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not sure who wrote this song, but I love this video.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 4, 2010)

the new ghostface killah album has one track where his lady brings him popeye's and he beckons her to "rub my big belly and kiss it" and another where he praises her "stretch-mark fat" (and if it counts, another where he woos a pregnant estelle with sauteed shrimp)


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine....lol if I ever released it nationally.

To be honest, Fat Bottom Girls and Baby Got Back are focusing on a woman's posterior rather than her whole body. While its nice to appreciate a fat ass, that may not apply to all big girls.

That's why songs like Shook Me All Night Long, Roly Poly, Big Girls by Bow Wow, and my favorite jam Spit by KISS (Revenge, their 3rd greatest album ever) focus on the whole body...thus truly appreciating a full figured woman.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jan 7, 2010)

Sista Big bone by Anthony Hamlition is excellent song about bbws/thick women..


----------



## lozonloz (Jan 27, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> I checked through the thread and was surprised that no one had posted Mika-Big girls...(unless i missed the post)
> 
> 
> http://www.mp3lyrics.org/m/mika/big-girl-you-are-beautiful/
> ...



Yeah, I was wondering about that. Although the song makes me feel uncomfortable when its played in a club because everyone IMMEDIATELY looks at me. It's creepy.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bob Ringwald (Molly's dad) does a great version; all I could find was this one~

A-Huggin' and a-Chalkin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4fJVqWmWd0

got a gal who's mighty sweet
Big blue eyes and tiny feet
Her name is Rosabelle Magee
And she tips the scales at ten-oh-three

Oh, gee, but ain't it grand to have a gal so big and fat
That when you go to hug her, you don't know where you're at
You have to take a piece of chalk in your hand
And hug a ways and chalk a mark to see where you began

One day I was a-huggin' and a-chalkin' and a-chalkin' and a-huggin' away
When I met another fella with some chalk in his hand
A-comin' around the other way over the mountain
A-comin' around the other way

<instrumental interlude>

Nobody ever said I'm weak
My bones don't ache, my joints don't creak
But I grow pale and I get limp
Every time I see my baby blimp

Oh, gee, but ain't it grand to have a gal so big and fat
That when you go to hug her
(You don't know where you're at)
(You have to take a piece of chalk in your hand)
(And hug a bit and chalk a mark to see where you began)

One day I was a-huggin' and a-chalkin' and a-beggin' her to be my bride
When I met another fella with some chalk in his hand
A-comin' around the other side (over the mountain)
A-comin' around the other side


She's a mile wide!
(Chalkin' up a markdown and yellin' "No More!")
When I met another fella with some chalk in his hand
A-comin' around the other side (over the mountain)
Over the Great Divide!!


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 1, 2010)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> just saw this song on BET today and loved it. found the youtube link for ya. Mo'nique looks fantastic in this!
> 
> Sista Big Bones by Anthony Hamilton
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSOxfHfNhQ



my fav.. i was gonna post this lol


----------



## speakeasy (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's one for the FFAs. 
Howlin' Wolf - 300 pounds of Joy


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 6, 2010)

"Thickfreakness" by the Black Keys


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 6, 2010)

not technically an FA song but will always be one to me:

stevie wonder 

I was made to love her

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pYux5-d1Es&feature=related



"I Was Made To Love Her"

I was born in Lil' Rock,
Had a childhood sweetheart,
We were always hand in hand.

I was hightop shoes and shirt tails,
Suzy was in pig tails,
I know I loved her even then.

You know my papa disapproved it,
My mama boohooed it,
But I told them time and time again,
"Don't you know I was made to love her,
Built a world all around her"
Yah! Hey, hey, hey.

She's been my inspiration,
Showed appreciation
For the love I gave her through the years.

Like a sweet magnolia tree
My love blossmed tenderly,
My life grew sweeter through the years.

I know that my baby loves me,
My baby needs me,
That's why we made it through the years.

I was made to love her,
Worship and adore her,
Hey, hey, hey.

All through thick and thin
Our love just won't end,
'Cause I love my baby, love my baby. Ah!

My baby loves me,
My baby needs me,
And I know I ain't going nowhere.

I was knee high to a chicken
When that love bug bit me,
I had the fever with each passing year.

Oh, even if the mountain tumbles,
If this whole world crumbles,
By her side I'll still be standing there.

'Cause I was made to love her,
I was made to live for her, yeah!

Ah, I was made to love her,
Built my world all around her,
Hey, hey, hey.

Oo baby, I was made to please her,
You know Stevie ain't gonna leave her, no,
Hey, hey, hey.

Oo wee baby, my baby loves me,
My baby needs me,
Hey, hey, hey.

OO my baby loves me....


----------



## ladle (Mar 6, 2010)

She was a fast machine, she kept her motor clean
She was the best damn woman that I ever seen
She had the sightless eyes, telling me no lies
Knockin' me out with those American thighs
Taking more than her share, had me fighting for air
She told me to come but I was already there


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2010)

wow i am going to look at so many songs in a whole new way now thanks to this thread

have to say Mika's big girls is a fav actually is my alarm clock tone on my mobile cant think of a more positive way to wake up, although my eldest niece hates it now I have discovered I can change the words when playing singstar to her Name, 

definately going to be spending some time on you tube listening to all the different songs


----------

